# 2017 Hatchback LT "Flood Question"



## FMFRM250 (Jan 18, 2019)

On a 2017 hatchback at what level is the wiring/electrical? Are electrical connections on GM vehicles sealed connections? The vehicle in question was a total loss at 10 miles now has 27k for $12,900. My thought is that any issues would have been already ironed out. I am not necessarily scared of a flood car as long as it wasn't a submarine. Just don't want to pay the 17k or higher for a used cruze. I am thinking it was involved in a flood at the dealership and may have been grouped with more severe units? Thank you in advance for the responses.


----------



## FMFRM250 (Jan 18, 2019)

Car sold before I could get to it after work !! 😁


----------

